# Slingshot



## MW1 (Jan 16, 2015)

I've bought myself a slingshot to help with my bench technique & get out of a rut. Obviously it is assisted but I was wondering if you bench 110kg with a slingshot instead of 100kg without, will you still get as much muscle activation, or would the 'with weight' have to be considerably more than the without weight?


----------



## EpicSquats (Mar 29, 2014)

It's a load of bollocks if you ask me. It's assisting at the bottom part of the movement, so how can it help you in that part of the movement? It can't. Waste of money in my opinion.


----------



## monkeybiker (Jul 21, 2010)

EpicSquats said:


> It's a load of bollocks if you ask me. It's assisting at the bottom part of the movement, so how can it help you in that part of the movement? It can't. Waste of money in my opinion.


So all the power lifters using bands and chains are stupid and don't know what there doing?


----------



## EpicSquats (Mar 29, 2014)

> So all the power lifters using bands and chains are stupid and don't know what there doing?


If you have a problem at the bottom of the movement, I don't see how a slingshot would help. I never said anything about bands and chains.


----------



## Robbie (Dec 31, 2007)

EpicSquats said:


> If you have a problem at the bottom of the movement, I don't see how a slingshot would help. I never said anything about bands and chains.


The original post said nothing about failing at the bottom?


----------



## EpicSquats (Mar 29, 2014)

> The original post said nothing about failing at the bottom?


True, but if you used a slingshot you wouldn't be using your own strength at the bottom of the lift so it wouldn't help you in that part of it.


----------



## Robbie (Dec 31, 2007)

EpicSquats said:


> True, but if you used a slingshot you wouldn't be using your own strength at the bottom of the lift so it wouldn't help you in that part of it.


And what if its lockout where someone fails?

Or confidence holding the heavier weight?

Or they just want to use something to work around an injury or add in extra volume...


----------



## EpicSquats (Mar 29, 2014)

> And what if its lockout where someone fails?
> 
> Or confidence holding the heavier weight?
> 
> Or they just want to use something to work around an injury or add in extra volume...


If they want to do that it's up to them. Personally I don't see how using a slingshot which makes the movement easier can help you get stronger. It's not building strength it's assisting.


----------



## DubSelecta (Sep 1, 2014)

Suppose it would help with lockout strength. I know how you mean about it assisting at the bottom similar to a reverse band bench. Maybe it would help mentally though confidence wise. I'd still like to try one.


----------



## Fbmmofo (Feb 10, 2015)

As above, I guess it wouldn't be much good for chest activation but it will over load your triceps.

In terms of strength it gets you used to handling a bigger weight


----------



## BTS93 (Sep 5, 2013)

First of all, to people who think they don't work - you're narrow minded and very wrong. Top top TOP powerlifters use them, and they practice and perfect 3 movements, 1 of them being there Bench. So they obviously know what they're doing.

From what I've taken on from watching various YouTube videos by a few different powerlifters, I've picked up that you can load a heavier weight with a slingshot compared to your normal. It will help your CNS get used to the feel and handling the weight and not come as much as a shock.


----------



## EpicSquats (Mar 29, 2014)

> First of all, to people who think they don't work - you're narrow minded and very wrong. Top top TOP powerlifters use them, and they practice and perfect 3 movements, 1 of them being there Bench. So they obviously know what they're doing.
> 
> From what I've taken on from watching various YouTube videos by a few different powerlifters, I've picked up that *you can load a heavier weight with a slingshot compared to your normal. It will help your CNS get used to the feel and handling the weight and not come as much as a shock.*


The slingshot assists at the bottom of the lift for the positive and the negative of the lift, and since it acts like a spring it even assists the top of the lift too because you have that extra power going up. So really at lockout is the only part of the lift where you use just your own strength without the help of the slingshot.

If there's any genuine proof that it does help increase your raw bench then I will be glad to see it. But at the moment all I have heard is "it helps you handle more weight", yeah, while you're wearing it.....


----------



## monkeybiker (Jul 21, 2010)

I've not used a slingshot but I do sometimes do reverse band benching. It does not make it easier as you over load the bar. The weight at your chest would be the same as it would be if you used less weight but with out the bands but as you lift the band tension reduces the weight your lifting increases. So you can see it makes it harder. It would b e similar with the sling shot.

I just treat it as a different way of training for some variety. Even if it's just a mental thing you get used to handling heavier weights but you are doing MORE work because the weight increases as you lift so your muscles get worked harder than they would with just a barbell.

It's like forced reps or drop sets, just another method to add intensity.

Bloody quote system :cursing:


----------



## EpicSquats (Mar 29, 2014)

Tbh i'd try one out if I could for free, but I wouldn't pay 40 odd pound for one. Too expensive for just an experiment.


----------



## BTS93 (Sep 5, 2013)

We could do with a powerlifter in the debate lol.

@Mingster any input mate?


----------



## Mingster (Mar 25, 2011)

Well I haven't done any powerlifting for over a year but I will be training that way when I return from my current enforced break.

TBH I've never tried the slingshot but I know a few people who have. The concensus seems to be that it is effective in allowing one to bench when suffering from minor shoulder niggles.

I've heard it said that it also allows trainers to overload on the lockout/tricep section of the bench but I'm not so sure about this and, personally, would stick to pin presses to strengthen there.

The most significant advantage, I suspect, would be the carry over to the raw lifter in bar speed from the chest. The slingshot obviously gives an 'assist' from the chest. Bar speed is the single most significant factor in making a lift imo, and they say that the confidence they get in this area from using the slingshot carries over into their raw lifting. I've used a few bench shirts in my time and I have seen a similar benefit in this area myself so I see no reason why this would not be the case with the slingshot.

I would suggest using it as a tool to work problem sections of your bench in addition to your regular bench work rather than a substitute.


----------



## BTS93 (Sep 5, 2013)

Thanks for the input bud!


----------

